# Estoy tratando de aprender japonés, pero es muy dificil



## ica

Hola
me podrían decir en japonés esto :

"estoy tratando de aprender japonés, pero es muy dificil"

arigato gosaimasu


----------



## Flaminius

Moderator Note:

The thread has been split from here in keeping with the "one thread, one topic" rule.


----------



## Ocham

"estoy tratando de aprender japonés, pero es muy dificil"

En ingles:

I'm trying to study Japanese, but it is very difficult.

En japones:

nihon-go wo benkyou shite-iru nodesu-ga, totemo
muzukasii desu.

o

nihon-go wo manande iru nodesuga, tomemo muzukasii
desu.


----------



## Aoyama

> nihon-go wo benkyou shite-iru nodesu-ga, totemo
> muzukashii desu.


 is correct (and in fact more natural) but it does not translate the "trying to" (estar tratando) part.
So, here is another option, to be discussed :
nihon-go wo benkyou suruyou tsutomete imasuga totemo muzukashii desu.


----------



## Michiquita

¿Qué os parece esto? más coloquial, no? 
What do you think this? More colloquial 

Nihon go wo naraou to shiteru kedo, sugoi muzukashii.


----------



## Flaminius

Perhaps I understand the Spanish sentence too literally but how is _estoy tratando de aprender_ (I am trying to study) different from "I am studying"?


----------



## Aoyama

> Nihon go wo naraou to shiteru kedo, sugo/i/ku muzukashii.


is also an option.


> how is _estoy tratando de aprender_ (I am trying to study) different from "I am studying"?


It is different, the same way it is in English, though you may not want to insist so much in Japanese about "trying to study" ... (trying to = shiou to suru)


----------



## Flaminius

Well, English native speakers may kindly help me here but "I am trying to study" to my mind implies external annoyance.  One may try to concentrate on one's study despite a cold weather, loud music, friends frolicking all around.  But this doesn't seem to be the case here.


----------



## Aoyama

> "I am trying to study" to my mind implies external annoyance


Not a _sine qua non_ condition, it may just mean (in that case) that Japanese is difficult and that someone is _trying to learn it_ without being sure of the result (whether he/she will end up mastering it or not).
But that logic may not be rendered in Japanese.


----------

